# Centaur's Arts



## TinyCentaur (Aug 11, 2015)

Hiii
I really want my art to develop more and to be more known by others, so I decided to make a new thread dedicated to receiving critique!
I think I have already improved a bit this year, but there is always room for improvement. 
(this isn't really important but I think I'm growing a very ugly art style? If I am, I need help with that too omg.)

Anyways, here are a few of my recent drawings. (from least to most recent)



Spoiler: The Arts







































I may not be the best artist, but any sort of encouragement/critique is welcome here! (Don't be afraid to go into detail with ur critique either, I find that really helps!)

Thanks for reading~

Oh! And since this is now basically my art thread, here's my OCs too. Critique on their designs are welcome.



Spoiler: Gross OCs (does contain older art oops)



Charahub Here








































For future reference;
_Are you open for requests?_
No. Never. Don't ask. Thank. 
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 11, 2015)

bump! uvu


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2015)

LOL i don't think your art style is ugly x'D 

Hm well your head shots are totally fine to me but i notice that with the full body pieces, your anatomy could use a little work. Also, perhaps some of your shading? like its correct but i think some more shading and highlighting will make your pieces look better c: what program do you use to draw?


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 12, 2015)

Awww thank you! 

I do find shading very hard, for some reason. ;u; I dunno I've just never gotten the hang of making my shading look really pretty without it getting too dark I guess.
I use Photoshop CS6 to draw with, and I have a Mac so I can't get Sai, even though I really want it.
Thanks for the critique uvu


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 12, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 12, 2015)

Omg amazing! I would suggest more shading around the bottom.
Other then that I love them xD


----------



## shuba (Aug 13, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> Awww thank you!
> 
> I do find shading very hard, for some reason. ;u; I dunno I've just never gotten the hang of making my shading look really pretty without it getting too dark I guess.
> I use Photoshop CS6 to draw with, and I have a Mac so I can't get Sai, even though I really want it.
> Thanks for the critique uvu



ah idk if you can set a brush to "multiply" in photoshop (should be possible?) but im finding shading really easy with that
blob that needs shading running over it with varying pressure levels and a multiply brush (same shade of blue)

your stuff looks cool btw B)


----------



## okaimii (Aug 13, 2015)

I really like the flow of your lines. They're quite nice.

I suggest adding more shading. Don't be afraid to experiment with darker/bolder colors. Other than that, it looks nice!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the comments! 
I'm gonna draw up something and shade it (using my normal shading technique but darker as well as trying out a multiply version) and see how it comes out! 

I'll post it when I can. uvu


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 13, 2015)

;~; your art is gorgeous. I don't have much critique besides the shading what everyone else already mentioned.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 14, 2015)

ahhh thank you mayor essy! uvu

also here is the thing i said i was gonna draw. some shading practice feat. my OCs

the girl is the one that I practiced with multiply shading and the cat girl is just how I normally shade, but I tried to go darker I guess?





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 14, 2015)

Bumping before I go to sleep~


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 14, 2015)

Ahh I absolutley love your style! It's so unique and fresh.
I can't really say anything else that hasn't been said (shading and such), so just keep up the great work!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 15, 2015)

Ahhhhhh thank you !! c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 15, 2015)

Not a very serious doodle tbh

i might just keep this thread for posting art too omg
​


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2015)

Your head on your full body ( the girl) could probably have a smaller face


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 15, 2015)

Ooo I can see what you mean by that. o: Sometimes I do have troubles with drawing faces too big so I have to end up resizing the features while drawing. I think that's a bad habit?? I'm not sure.

Anyone who can give tips on drawing good sized facial features?


----------



## Buggy (Aug 15, 2015)

Your art is too wonderful ahhh
Why is it so wonderful!? 
Anywho, I personally think the proportions of the facial features are just fine! I like them.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 16, 2015)

Awww thank you! ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 16, 2015)

A stupid doodle for a concept of a species for my webcomic. Plant people, who own an ancient magic to turn someone into a 'plant zombie', if they ever feel threatened by that person or whatever. It's quite nasty actually.





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 16, 2015)

Im practicing my driving theory rn and I'm on my break so i drew this for someone






​


----------



## Finnikins (Aug 16, 2015)

yo yo yo

your arts real refreshin', like a spring breeze !
'Cept (There's always a 'cept somewhere) I see hands ain't your strong suit. Quite perplexin', hands are. Their strange long digits are creepy and palms so uncomfortably large, so you try with decent palms but stubby fingers.
BUT NO WORRY! BILLY MAYS HERE WITH ANOTHER _FANTASTIC_ *PRODUCT*.
X
ABOVE YOU CAN SEE THE ACTION OF _RED_ AND _BLUE_ LINES, INTEGRAL TO THE CREATION OF _EYE-BURNING SKY BLUE_ LINES.
IN THE _TOP LEFT CORNER_ SHOWS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE FINGERS ARE _ALL THE SAME SIZE_! CRAZY, HUH?
ok but seriously. This is what I do to create hands. Other than that I advise you to try drawing RL hands from RL pictures (keeping your hand in place is sorta hard :B)

And even more seriously, you have lots of potential. Would love to see you shine bright from the master's seat


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 17, 2015)

Finnikins said:


> yo yo yo
> 
> your arts real refreshin', like a spring breeze !
> 'Cept (There's always a 'cept somewhere) I see hands ain't your strong suit. Quite perplexin', hands are. Their strange long digits are creepy and palms so uncomfortably large, so you try with decent palms but stubby fingers.
> ...




God bless u billy mays

But seriously thank you for the advice! Normally whenever I draw hands I used this method in which you draw a box for the palm, then you draw off little boxes coming from the centre box, and smaller boxes until you've got the general shape of each finger. But i'll definitely be giving your method a go, since I really am horrible at drawing hands omg. 

But awww thank you so much! ;u; I've never really been told my art style is unique and different as such. It's nice to hear it!


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2015)

Since you asked for critique, I'd like to go ahead and point some stuff out. 

*Pros:*
On the good side, your art is definitely beginning to flourish. There's a style there that is so close to being visualized that it's almost palpable. 
Personally I like the sketchy, flat shaded pieces. They show your workflow quite well. 
The creative side of what you're drawing is right on point. It almost seems like you're holding yourself back from some interesting designs because you're not sure the ideas will work. Either way, the content is definitely fetching. 

*Cons*:
Now when I say con, I don't mean bad. First things first, let's focus on your use of color. While your line work is strong in a conceptual way, I'd personally like to see something of a finished product with color making up your change of value instead of black pen. You have a talent here, and stretching out into that kind of change may be an extra oomph to your already beautiful pieces. 
Your proportions are a bit off on some, but good in others. Studying pose and body language may greatly benefit your work.

*Suggestions*:
Take a little more time per piece. Even if it's a sketch, look at it and think about what colors you can add, or creative additions you can do to give it that pizzazz that screams "my style." Style is something difficult to get down, and if you keep cracking at it you'll reach something in no time. 
Experiment with background and perspective. I'd like to see some finished pieces!

Other than that this is pretty solid. Good work.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 17, 2015)

Caius said:


> Since you asked for critique, I'd like to go ahead and point some stuff out.
> 
> *Pros:*
> On the good side, your art is definitely beginning to flourish. There's a style there that is so close to being visualized that it's almost palpable.
> ...



Thank you so much! I found this to be super helpful. c: I'll totally try to draw a background scene some time soon, or maybe a full body piece as practice. Sometimes I use different coloured lines instead of black, but since you mention it i'll try to use non-black lines for my finished versions from now on I think.


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2015)

TinyCentaur said:


> Thank you so much! I found this to be super helpful. c: I'll totally try to draw a background scene some time soon, or maybe a full body piece as practice. Sometimes I use different coloured lines instead of black, but since you mention it i'll try to use non-black lines for my finished versions from now on I think.



Have you considered no lines at all? It could work very well with your style to just use value (fill color) on value. It usually makes for a higher contrast piece which would work lovely with your choices and concepts. Have fun with it and let me know when you get something up.  You've got an interesting gallery here so far and I'm interested in watching your work grow.


----------



## cheezyfries (Aug 17, 2015)

holy christ your headshots for dragons are nice.. could you let me know or ping me @cheezyfries if you ever decide to open a shop/sell them? thank you so much!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 18, 2015)

@Caius  - I've never really considered that. I may give it a go one time. If I'm honest I'm not too much of a fan of completely line-less art but sometimes it can come out really good! So I'll try. Thank you!

@cheezyfries - awww thank you! I don't really have any intention of selling my art here on TBT though. Sorry!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 18, 2015)

I had a blood test today so I doodled a ACNL version of Primrose to make me feel better.​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 18, 2015)

WIP time! For a large piece.
And I doodled a Scalemate. Shrug.




​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 19, 2015)

Felt like posting the Scalemate doodle by itself omg






Hopefully i'll be able to work on that large sketch tonight!
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 19, 2015)

I've tried to line this so many times...
In the end I've decided just to go with a clean sketch instead.
I'll colour it.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 19, 2015)

I can't seem to have nice smooth shading for the life of me. 
I am getting a little impatient and bored now so I'll guess I'll continue tomorrow, and hopefully make it have nicer shading. 
​


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 19, 2015)

Are you open for requests at the moment?


----------



## Caius (Aug 19, 2015)

TinyCentaur said:


> I can't seem to have nice smooth shading for the life of me.
> I am getting a little impatient and bored now so I'll guess I'll continue tomorrow, and hopefully make it have nicer shading.
> ​



Smooth shading is overrated. Mix those colors, create beautiful tones, show your brush strokes. You can easily get some amazing incandescence from the tail by mixing oranges, blues and greens in strategic places. Bring the environmental colors into your character. Make them shine.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 20, 2015)

@Bwazey - No, and I don't intend to.

@Caius - I've never really thought about mixing colours but I'll give that a try. I think it'll look nice! c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 20, 2015)

I've passed my english retake! I've improved by two grades (almost three grades I was one mark away from an A, but I don't really care about that I'm just glad I don't have to do english again.)

So I drew my favourite pastel demon trash Pandora. 

I was gonna shade but stomach cramps kicked in so no more arts for tonight i guess​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 21, 2015)

Some tumblr prompts (I promise I'm still working on the larger piece)









​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't intend to ever sell my art on here but...
If you were to give me a rough estimate of my art worth, what would it be?
TBT is fine, but if you can, also give a rough ?/$ estimate too?​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 21, 2015)

I promised y'all a large piece but I've totally lost my muse for it.

The shading was going horribly in my opinion, and all in all I just... I don't know? I didn't like the idea anymore so I just finished off Velia and was done with it...
I feel bad honestly. 

I wanna try and make a large piece again but this time I think it deserves more planning. And me having to look up a guide to shading because I suck at shading. 

The bad thing is I want to become a webcomic artist. 
​


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 21, 2015)

I need your art in my life seriously
If I had more bells I'd throw commissions at you daily until you accepted xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, don't fix your shading, it's gorgeous


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww thank you ;u; 
If I ever do end up selling my art it would probably be for RL money tho. But I'm still not totally sure as of right now!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 22, 2015)

New OC named Queen Kohinoor 

But I'm totally unsure of her fur wrap colour rn hm
​


----------



## derezzed (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey Centaur, you have some amazing art here! Everything looks quite clean and, contrary to what you said in the OP, I don't think you're developing an ugly art style at all. I enjoy it, at least 
Your dragon drawings are probably my personal favorites of yours, as they're detailed and pleasant to look at. Unfortunately, I don't have any critique to give that someone else didn't mention already, but I'm interested in seeing how your drawings improve over time :-]


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 22, 2015)

@derezzed - oh gosh thank you! I've only just started to begin drawing dragons, so I'm glad to hear they look good! ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 23, 2015)

*casually bumps*


----------



## Athariel (Aug 23, 2015)

Your dragons look the best, in my opinion, and I think they go well with your shading style as well, because dragons are supposed to be all swirly and mystical. So...you have that for sure ^.^

Something I noticed on a few of your drawings...your hands are mismatched. Basically, you have thumbs on the wrong side of the hand. Take the Velia picture, for instance. Her left hand (the one closest to the viewer) looks like a right hand, but this is her left arm, and the thumb should be pointed inward. Unless her hand is palm side up, then her fingers would be pointing up instead of down. If the palm is down the thumb is pointed toward the body. :]

I used to do that with toes, so don't worry, we've all been there before. I think your colors are really nice and your shading is unique. If you aren't happy with it, try using a bigger blending tool and just swiping in one direction. It should be smooth then.

Also, about proportions. Let's look at the first pic on the first page. Your head to torso is good, but your legs need to be about an inch and a half longer, maybe even two inches. Then your arms need to be about a half inch to an inch longer there. So next time you draw, elongate the limbs a little. You'll be amazed what a difference it makes! ^.^


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the critique! ;u; I'm still practicing my anatomy so I'll do my best to improve it~


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 24, 2015)

I think my shading improved somewhat
Especially on the face and hair
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 24, 2015)

I need opinions on his colour palette.





Also a rough design for a Gryphon prince.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 25, 2015)

quick dumb redraw of an old OC
​


----------



## derezzed (Aug 25, 2015)

I haven't seen Homestuck OCs in ages, haha. That's a really cool character design! 



TinyCentaur said:


> I think my shading improved somewhat
> Especially on the face and hair
> ​



I love this finished product, by the way. The shading here looks great!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 26, 2015)

Ahh thank you again! uvu (I'm really pleased with the shading too!) 

Expect to see some more dumb HS OCs in the future too c:


----------



## iamnothyper (Aug 26, 2015)

you should like get into character design or something. i always love your ideas *~*


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 26, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> you should like get into character design or something. i always love your ideas *~*



Hearing someone say this makes me really happy man like gosh ;u; I do love designing characters, especially for my webcomic. I'm glad you like my ideas!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 27, 2015)

I felt like posting a non-drawing thing here. But instead more of a colour in thing.
A little thing for Flight Rising. I'm working on an accent in which you can 'paint' onto one of your dragons on there.





(I didn't actually draw the dragon for those who are confused. I'm just painting the blue parts.)
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 28, 2015)

A WIP of an idea I've had for ages.

I don't think I'll be able to pull it off though. I've been feeling v. uninspired as of late. :C Which is **** since i really wanna work on my webcomic
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 28, 2015)

Another idea, but I don't think I'll be able to draw the dragon. ;u;​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 28, 2015)

Something to make up for the poopy sketches 
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 29, 2015)

This will be coloured in at some point
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 29, 2015)

Base Colours down
​


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

TinyCentaur said:


> Base Colours down
> ​



I like your human style. Not realism, not anime. Nice balance of cartoon without trying to reach uncanny valley. It looks.. comfortable I suppose. My only critique for this is her arm looks a little strange. It looks like its perspective is off with the top being so high yet the curve signifying straight up. It could use a bit of a bend or something to make it look less awkward. I suggest turning it.

Sorry for being late  you already have colors down.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 30, 2015)

Caius said:


> I like your human style. Not realism, not anime. Nice balance of cartoon without trying to reach uncanny valley. It looks.. comfortable I suppose. My only critique for this is her arm looks a little strange. It looks like its perspective is off with the top being so high yet the curve signifying straight up. It could use a bit of a bend or something to make it look less awkward. I suggest turning it.
> 
> Sorry for being late  you already have colors down.



Its okay! I haven't started to shade it yet so you're good. c:
I can see where it does look awkward so I'll be sure to look into that and fix it at some point. Thank you!

Note to self: fix her face too, mouth looks off.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 31, 2015)

Painting another Flight Rising thing





(Again just in case, I did not draw the dragon, I've only painted the pink parts on this. It's for a contest on FR.)
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 1, 2015)

Another thing i've been working on but i'm having trouble with anatomy 





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 2, 2015)

Vent doodle




been feeling uninspired and worthless and incapable as of late
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 2, 2015)

Haven't dared touched animation in a long while.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 3, 2015)

*casually bumps*


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 3, 2015)

trying to work on my webcomic but my shading is being a real big pain




I might just end up using a more simplistic shading style for it.
even tho i don't want to.​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 4, 2015)

More webcomic stuff
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 6, 2015)

Doing some freebies on my tumblr. TUMBLR ONLY.
Click here and I might draw your OC. No mayors. Just OCs.
​


----------



## axo (Sep 6, 2015)

I decided I wanted an OC so I reblogged it :3 Your art style is really cool! I especially love the half body one you used on the post.


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 6, 2015)

Ugh. How the hell do I get shading that I want even.
I've decided that I want my shading to look more of the lines of this.
I don't know how to tho? Brushes? Where to put the highlights and the actual shading?
Flips a table.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 6, 2015)

Someone teach me how to shade





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 6, 2015)

Sketch before bed

I'd like some critique on this one as I am trying to improve my side views.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 8, 2015)

Only a silly FR dragon doodle today. Sorry.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 10, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 10, 2015)

Attempting to chibi.​


----------



## iamnothyper (Sep 10, 2015)

its amazing how you just keep drawing for yourself. i haven't even seen my tablet in a month. aw ur cheeb so cute and i really like ur dragons :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh no i broke the thread D;


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 10, 2015)

TinyCentaur said:


> Attempting to chibi.​



So cute! *^*


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 11, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> So cute! *^*



ahhh thank you! uvu



iamnothyper said:


> its amazing how you just keep drawing for yourself. i haven't even seen my tablet in a month. aw ur cheeb so cute and i really like ur dragons :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh no i broke the thread D;



awww thank you! ;u; I keep on drawing, even though some days are harder because I really want to get my art to a standard I want it. c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 11, 2015)

Happy with the shading on this.
​


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 11, 2015)

^ Wow, I love this one! The colours really pop!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you! C:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 12, 2015)

I might hold a freebie night tomorrow. Anyone interested? 

Even if I did a stream to go along with it maybe?


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 12, 2015)

ye.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 12, 2015)

I play too many damn websites.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## iamnothyper (Sep 14, 2015)

if you say the word "free" everyone will def jump on it xDD


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 14, 2015)

Heh true. But idk, maybe. o:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 16, 2015)

a thing because i haven't posted anything in a while
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Sep 23, 2015)

I have no internet :c ​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 6, 2015)

Finally have my internet back.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 9, 2015)

​


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 10, 2015)

TinyCentaur said:


> ​



Ahh I love that design! *^*   _so cool_


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you ;u;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 11, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 15, 2015)

​


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 15, 2015)

your gemsona is really cute, i love the design. ; U ;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 17, 2015)

oops
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 18, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 18, 2015)

this game will be the death of me






I also improved in a day I think




​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 23, 2015)

WIP of this guy again oh no





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 25, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 29, 2015)

​


----------



## derezzed (Oct 29, 2015)

I really like your latest drawings, TinyCentaur!
^ That one in particular is very impressive c:


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 29, 2015)

derezzed said:


> I really like your latest drawings, TinyCentaur!
> ^ That one in particular is very impressive c:




ahhhh thank you ;u;

------





​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Oct 30, 2015)

Making talk sprites for a project​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 1, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 5, 2015)

bumps

I've been lazy with art sorry
i need help getting my motivation back


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 7, 2015)

White Star Sapphire
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 7, 2015)

It was hard to come up with a good colour palette 
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 7, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 8, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 8, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 9, 2015)

Added some more things.
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 10, 2015)

Some poop​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 10, 2015)

WIP​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 11, 2015)

What are hands 
​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 11, 2015)

​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 17, 2015)

College has been getting in the way ​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm scared that my art style is too cartoon-y
like
I want it to be more semi-realistic but rn it looks kinda childish.​


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 2, 2015)

​


----------

